# Tioga Central RR



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Is anyone able to give me some information about riding the Tioga Central RR in Wellsboro, Pennsylvania? My wife and I will be vacationing in the area in early June. This may be a fun attraction to add to our itinerary.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

I don't know anything about the Tioga Central but you could check out the WK&S Bunker. Here is the website: 

http://www.kemptontrain.com/home.html 

I experienced this at age 5 as my first field trip ever. I don't recall specifics other than that it was very enjoyable and I talked about it for years. It is in Eastern Pennsylvania near Reading/Allentown/Kutztown. Enjoy your vacation ^^

-Will


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

Bunker,

Put it into google the site comes right up, they also have dinner train rides,

Chuck


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

its a nice ride!
one of the better tourist lines in the area..


official site:

http://www.tiogacentral.com/ 

and the railfan site:
http://gold.mylargescale.com/Scottychaos/Owego/ 


Scot


----------

